# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zero-3 (afvallen)

## snoeperke

Hallo iedereen,

Heeft iemand ervaring met Zero-3?

----------


## Marie

Alleen je portemonnee wordt er dunner van.

----------


## Mo

heb ik ook geprobeerd, ben met laatste mening eens, je portemonnee wordt er inderdaad dunner van.
Mo

----------


## George

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

STELLETJE OPLICHTERS ZIJN HET< DIE KUT BELG SVENSON

----------


## George

IK BEN 15 KIlO AANGEKOMEN DOOR DIE SHIT &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33;&#33; :angry: :angry: :angry:

----------


## George

WIST JE DAT JE HIERDOOR (DOOR EEN DAG NIETS TE ETEN) OUDERDOMSDIABETES KRIJGT??&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by George_@12-07-2003, 08:23:25
> * WIST JE DAT JE HIERDOOR (DOOR EEN DAG NIETS TE ETEN) OUDERDOMSDIABETES KRIJGT??&#33;&#33;&#33;*


 KAN krijgen  :Smile:  Let wel, er bestaan geen wonder middelen. Er bestaan wel super goede middelen, maar zelfs deze werken alleen wanner het dieet perfect is. 

Zorg voor een dieet dat voldoende afwisselend is en waarbij je 500-700 cals onder je verbruik zit. Daarnaast sport je 2-3 x per week een half uur - een uur..

Oftewel pas je levensstijl aan en zie het niet als iets tijdelijks maar als een manier van leven. Dan kan je best een flink uit de band springen, maar zal je ongemerkt je doel halen.

----------


## missoutlaw

ik heb fat en burn gebruikt en ben daar door 30 kilo kwijt geraakt  :Big Grin:  die produckt werkt wel kusjes  :Wink:

----------


## mara201281

Ik weet dat hier al een topic over is, maar daar wordt ik niet veel wijzer van, dus ik wilde graag wat mee info hebben van mensen die het gebruikt hebben.

Ik heb een vriendin en die slikt de pillen nu vanaf sept 2006. Ze is er al 25 kg mee af gevallen en ze heeft er totaal geen moeite mee om het te volgen. 

Wie heeft hier net als haar goede ervaring mee?

Ik twijfel heel erg of ik hier ook aan wil beginnen. Lijn al mijn leven lang, ookal ben ik dan nog niet zo oud. 

Heb vanaf sept tot dec Sonja Bakker gevolgt en ben toen 6 kg afgevallen. Nu wil ik weer beginnen, maar kan het niet volhouden. Vandaar dat ik dacht zijn die zero-3 pillen dan ook niets voor mij?

Graag reactie, mag positief of juist negatief zijn, maar graag goed onderbouwt.

Alvast bedankt iedereen die de moeite neemt om te reageren.

----------


## DEKLERCK

Ik Gebruik Sedet 9 November 2007 Zero 3 En Ben Al 4 Kilo Afgevallen

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is Zero 3 ??
Dieet-pil/anti-depressiva???

Wil je ons eens uitleg geven aub?

Wel goed dat je 4 kilo bent afgevallen...ben beetje jaloers..misschien helpt het mij ook???

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Heb even op internet gekeken;
Zero 3 is een afslankprodukt!

Bij deze zal ik dan ook aan Petra;de moderator van deze rubriek vragen om dit bericht te verplaatsen naar gewichtsproblemen.

Wel goed dat je dit er op hebt gezet;kan een nuttige post voor velen van ons zijn!

Gtrjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Kissie

Ik las ergens dat je ziek wordt van Zero 3, dat er koppen van lintwormen inzitten. ik vind het wel vaag hoor, een stof uit India zit erin, bizar.

----------


## xana0506

Hallo allemaal ik ben ook zeer benieuwd naar de reactie ik wilde ook zero 3 gaan kopen.
Maar steeds als ik het bestel krijg ik het maar niet....
Weet iemand waar je de kuur kunt kopen of goed bestellen. groetjes

----------


## yvan

Mijn echtgenote heeft het vroeger nog gebruikt gehad en het werkt wel degelijk. Nu, tien jaar later, zijn er terug een aantal kilo's bijgekomen en denkt mijn echtgenote eraan om terug te beginnen met Zero3. Daar mijn huisarts mij ook liever een aantal kilo's minder ziet, ga ik haar voorbeeld volgen en beginnen we er samen aan.

----------

